# Pets at Home :-0



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone watching Watchdog this evening? Confirming all my fears about [email protected]  Am on the verge of throwing things at the tv


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i'm recording it, but from what i hear although i'm so very grateful i rescued Pepper i feel awful giving them my money


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Im watching it half an hour later.... dunno what to think so far....


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

It's a shame they didn't look into the Spanish rabbit farcical, everything else is common knowledge and as usual [email protected] will skirt around the issue


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Are they the buns they are spaying/neutering in Spain at a ridiculously young age, then transporting all the way across here? Are they still doing that?

Tuned in towards the end, but I felt sorry for the poor buns in the Watchdog studio - bright lights, no place to hide ...........


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Are they the buns they are spaying/neutering in Spain at a ridiculously young age, then transporting all the way across here? Are they still doing that?
> 
> Tuned in towards the end, but I felt sorry for the poor buns in the Watchdog studio - bright lights, no place to hide ...........


Yes that's the ones, they were spayed at 5 weeks old 

As far as head office have said they are trying to source a vet in the uk that will willingly spay baby rabbits (still can't believe the RSPCA joined forces with them after knowing this), thankfully uk vets have more ethics so they have been unsuccessful so far...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I started a thread about this in "pet news" wasnt sure where else to put it...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/pet-news/262833-whos-watching-watchdog-re-p-h.html


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

There's always dead fish when I go in any of the Lancashire stores. 

Bottom line....DONT BUY FROM PET SHOPS.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Long time coming.
I dont call them 'Death's at home' for nothing.
Thanks watchdog


----------

